# Is this a dominance trait ?



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

My herd queen , Tricky and a few of the older girls will take pot shots at any goat I put a lead on to take out of the pen. I'm trying to figure out why in the world they do this ! The last pass Tricky made at another goat was one 
heck ova hit , a T bone like no other ! I felt terrible for Dasha , I couldn't get her out of the way or jump in the path to protect her like I usually will do.
Can this be re-trained out of Tricky and who ever decides to but the bully ?
Or is this just "the way of goats". I yell at her and once even slapped her on the butt , but I doubt that does anything but make things worse and I never hit a animal but I was so shocked by the bullying it was a knee jerk reaction , emphasis on the "jerk" part


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

My guys do that sometimes... My reaction was much like yours lol! It's mostly my queen (Gingersnap) who does it... I just passed it off as jealousy...:shrug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How many goats bully? Maybe you could hook them up to the fence?

Could you create a little "waiting" area that you could herd the girl into that you want to get? Then close a gate and hook her up.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Carry a crop or switch with you. Correction goes a long way.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

mjs500doo said:


> Carry a crop or switch with you. Correction goes a long way.


Exactly! Probably should have added that I have a few does who are broke to lead. When they first got here there was always someone wanting to take advantage of a captive doe. I always have at least a pair of gloves or the end of the lead, and I whacked 'em - hard. They don't do it anymore.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

If my goats slam each other around me, I yell at them by name, "___, hey! Cut it!" They usually stop at that. If they don't, I pinch their ear. I understand tussling for food, but I won't allow things to get rough, or jealousy butting. Silly things. :laugh:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If ear isn't in pinching distance try putting your hand out toward her nose & whack just hard enough to get her attention.
After awhile she might get the idea to back off.
I combine it with a sharp grunt & a bob of my head.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks guys , I love all the responses 
I am going to try to lock the goat I need separated in the barn and take her out ht either door to avoid this issue.
But , in the end , I think I will be avoiding the fact that they have to learn that is not acceptable. I mean , they are extremely smart creatures and they can learn that that behavior isn't going to be tolerated , right ? I hate to be aggressive towards them , but someone can get hurt in the end , including me. I was at the end of a butting match and had one doe come flying into me to avoid the hit . Thought my leg was going to go out from under me, I could just imagine if i was turned in such a way that they hit it at a bad angle ! Sometimes I take their size for granted . Ok , I guess I will have to take charge of this situation. I just needed feedback from all of you to see if you have experienced this and how ya'll handled it.

I'm loving reading all of the posts 

Thanks again guys


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes, they're smart and can learn. They are also stubborn and don't want to, but you'll have to be more stubborn. :laugh:


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

My daughter has been learning how to be the "more stubborn" one, and that is finally working on the doe, three months after we got her. It takes time, but I'd say that the smartest animals are often the most stubborn animals.


----------

